# Mandala Strains ?



## rebel (Sep 5, 2013)

wandering if someone can tell me how Satori, 8mile and Mandala #1 will do outdoors at 37N ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2013)

Are you thinking of these for next year?  I don't grow outdoors, but my question would be the hours of daylight you get that far north in the summer and what your climate is.  You are most likely going to need to carry them into October for them to finish.


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2013)

Just popped some Satori beans for the first time... From all I have heard Satori is up there with the must haves.  I don't grow outside but agree with THG. Little late now for your neck of the woods.


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Sep 7, 2013)

I have Mandala #1 outdoors at 43N. It's an extremely vigorous plant. Can't say yet whether it will finish on time.


----------



## rebel (Sep 7, 2013)

THG, Yes , next yr.  No doubt will be October here when they would be ready to chop. 
As of right now ,we have about 12-13 hrs daylight. 1st frost date ranges from end of Sept - mid Oct. According to early or late fall.
i have seen it not frost until end of Oct, still really warm until mid-Nov, certain yrs.


----------



## rebel (Sep 7, 2013)

What about Mandala indoors, especially Satori. Any experience ? i have a 4x4x7' high space. 
Would i have any trouble on heighth with em ?
Thank you all.


----------



## Locked (Sep 7, 2013)

rebel said:
			
		

> What about Mandala indoors, especially Satori. Any experience ? i have a 4x4x7' high space.
> Would i have any trouble on heighth with em ?
> Thank you all.




From what I have read Satori doesn't get real tall. I believe it is a Sativa type high in an Indica type package. Jmo


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2013)

i grow satori indoors and it works fine... I am growing it outdoors for the first time and seems to be doing fine.

Here is a favorite picture of one of my indoor satori.

http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60921

I love satori... green mojo to you.


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> From what I have read Satori doesn't get real tall. I believe it is a Sativa type high in an Indica type package. Jmo




thats been my experience.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2013)

They can get tall if you don't top, fim etc..

Outdoors today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2013)

Man Rosebud,,wish I could grow like that in my backyard. Very nice.
I have just got to have some of those Satori beans. I have heard THG talking about Satori for along time. And I love the Sativa type high.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2013)

WH, i wish you could too. I really do. You are always so supportive, thank you. Someday you will again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah,,right now we are taking care of our GrandDaughter. I loves her way to much to put her in a bad situation. I live in Texas,,,need I say more about why I aint growen. I have a very good Cali Connection that takes good care of us,, and so I smokes late at nite after Shes in bed or early with my Coffee before she gets up.:icon_smile: 
Soon as I can grow again I am GONNA Grow Satori. I have never smoked any and I cant wait tills I can.


----------



## rebel (Sep 7, 2013)

Lookin good Rose, i grew Satori, 8 mile high, and safari mix od some yrs ago.
I really loved the ease of which they grew, About 6-8 ft tall. My pals said they never smoked anything better. 
Its just according if we have early or late frost in my area that makes me hesitate, and reason for askin about indoors. 
cheers to all !! the Reb.


----------



## rebel (Sep 7, 2013)

Another Question Rosebud - how long did u veg indoors and how tall did Satori get ? did u have to worry about height ? I want to grow as tall as possible , in a 7' high space.
GeeWhizz, i luv the up HIGH, no couchlock,sleepy for ole Reb !!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2013)

I usually veg too long. a couple of months.  My light takes up a lot of space I think they were about 4 foot usually in veg.  The one I shared the link to was indoors and that is how I like them. I top a lot for multiple colas.
Yes, i am without now and miss the smoke. Started three clones today of her.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I usually veg too long. a couple of months. My light takes up a lot of space I think they were about 4 foot usually in veg. The one I shared the link to was indoors and that is how I like them. I top a lot for multiple colas.
> Yes, i am without now and miss the smoke. Started three clones today of her.


 
It takes a couple of months for Satori to show sex........ not to hard to keepem under 40 inches including a 3 gallon pot from seed.


----------



## rebel (Sep 8, 2013)

I tried to order from Mandalas site and i cannot go to step 2. Its as though the page wont scroll down enough to go to next page. Help ??


----------



## 1lildog (Dec 23, 2013)

Saltori is my all time favorite. Thanks THG!


----------



## Locked (Dec 23, 2013)

Having now tried some Satori I can say, hot damn this strain rocks. And I am only at 7 weeks of flowering.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 23, 2013)

Bah! I have to pick up some Satori at some darn point!! You all with your larry's and Satori's.... someone just go ahead and cross Larry and Satori. 0.0


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Having now tried some Satori I can say, hot damn this strain rocks. And I am only at 7 weeks of flowering.




Dangit Hammy,,yur making my mouth water. I cant wait till one day I can taste the goodness of Satori.


----------



## Locked (Dec 23, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Dangit Hammy,,yur making my mouth water. I cant wait till one day I can taste the goodness of Satori.



I am sure I will be holding a Satori Mom when you are set to grow again. You can always hit me up at the other place and I will take care of you bro. Really good uplifting smoke.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2013)

Cool,,Thanks Hammy


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 24, 2013)

lol yeah iv been itchin to get my hands on some satori, but attitude is sold out, i know i know go to mandalas site, but they are also down until sometime in january and yah dont get many good freebies lol, i know freebies are well free but hey a free seed that grows up into a QP is still totaly worth it lol. gonna wait for attitude to have em back in stock then ill buy some lol... cant wait that satori looks so nice, id love to get my hands on a qp or 2 and make some bho wax. this headband wax is amazing i could only imagine the uplifting energetic and possible psychoactive high from satori concentrate... lol


----------



## lindseyj (Mar 20, 2014)

Mandala strains are famous for their exceptional performance and top grade marijuana. For outdoor growers in northern climates where harvesting by the end of September is a priority, Mandala is an excellent choice.


----------

